# Totally screwed by Autoslash/Priceline/Hertz



## jjking42 (Jul 18, 2019)

We arrive in Kona tomorrow and I could not get the Hertz car reservation to come up in the app. I booked it via Autoslash/ priceline/ hertz

331.59 total  for 7 days with mid size SUV

Called Hertz to get them to add my loyalty number to the reservation and they tell me they cant because they dont have the car. " What do you mean you don't have the car" . They offer me a larger SUV and I say OK then they tell me it $ 600.00. Of course we argue and I ask for a supervisor and get put on hold. They are encouraging me to cancel because they don't have the car.  I told them NO you are going to give me an SUV for 331.59 otherwise whats the point of a reservation.

While I am on hold I pull up the Avis app. I use Avis all the time for bushiness. They have a 4 door jeep for  473.57. I finally tell Hertz to cancel my reservation and I switch to Avis.

Buyer beware I will not use Autoslash/Priceline/Hertz ever again.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 18, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your difficulties. That sounds frustrating especially just prior to a trip.

Did you contact AutoSlash or Priceline about this? Perhaps there was a different res. number and the car was kept in a different inventory than what the consumer Hertz rep could see;  they could have helped you to locate the auto and advocate for you. I have never had an issue (use them all the time), but rarely have reserved Hertz through these sources.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2019)

I would be very upset in your shoes, Jim.  

I don't really understand Autoslash.  People recommend it here, but I have never gotten a better deal than I can get at Costcotravel.com.  I think the prices are amazing with Costco.  Do you have a membership?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 18, 2019)

Further thought: How could Hertz cancel the reservation if they don't have it? Something's fishy here...

YMMV...perhaps it is when and where we travel. I always check Costco and it is never cheaper.  Of course it has been cheaper than initial Autoslash/Priceline quotes but they usually decline over time if you follow their tracking service and rebook with the lower prices.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 18, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> We arrive in Kona tomorrow and I could not get the Hertz car reservation to come up in the app. I booked it via Autoslash/ priceline/ hertz
> 
> 331.59 total  for 7 days with mid size SUV
> 
> ...


I always show up at the rental company with reservation.  

It often happens that they don't have the vehicle I have requested. Invariably the agent will try to sell me an upgrade.  I never take the upgrade, because I've already reserved the car that I want, so I just say decline the upgrade.  Then they will say that they are out of the car type that I have requested, and they are giving me a free upgrade. I've never had a car rental shop turn me away with no vehicle. 

And it happened to me one time in Kona.  Our compact size rental turned into a Cadillac convertible.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 18, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Further thought: How could Hertz cancel the reservation if they don't have it? Something's fishy here...
> 
> YMMV...perhaps it is when and where we travel. I always check Costco and it is never cheaper.  Of course it has been cheaper than initial Autoslash/Priceline quotes but they usually decline over time if you follow their tracking service and rebook with the lower prices.


Also my experience with Costco.  I usually get the best rates at DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com.  I still check Costco, and on our last trip they came up cheaper, for the first time ever.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 18, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would be very upset in your shoes, Jim.
> 
> I don't really understand Autoslash.  People recommend it here, but I have never gotten a better deal than I can get at Costcotravel.com.  I think the prices are amazing with Costco.  Do you have a membership?


I have Costco also


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 18, 2019)

I could show up and demand a car but the hertz customer service guy said they would turn me away or make me pay the difference. I rent with Avis 20 to 50 times a year on a corporate account. I dont want to spend my vacation standing in line or arguing at the rental counter. I want to bypass the counter and go get the car.


----------



## lynne (Jul 18, 2019)

I have found that unless you enter your loyalty number with autoslash/priceline when making the reservation, it cannot be added.  We have never had an issue with the rental company not honoring the reservation/price even when the reserved car is not available and we receive a different car class.  Try getting your requested car in Austin with a late arrival flight - pretty much impossible.  We also had an economy car replaced with a full size from Hertz at the Kona airport.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 18, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> We arrive in Kona tomorrow and I could not get the Hertz car reservation to come up in the app. I booked it via Autoslash/ priceline/ hertz
> 
> 331.59 total  for 7 days with mid size SUV
> 
> ...







Sounds a little bit like "Bait and switch".   Glad you didn't bite!




.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 18, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> I could show up and demand a car but the hertz customer service guy said they would turn me away or make me pay the difference. I rent with Avis 20 to 50 times a year on a corporate account. I dont want to spend my vacation standing in line or arguing at the rental counter. I want to bypass the counter and go get the car.


Interesting.  In 30+ years of travel I've never had Hertz turn me away at the counter or make me pay more for an upgrade when I've had a confirmed reservation. 

The only "issue" I've had is one time when they didn't have a compact and upgraded me to full size SUV.  I didn't want something that big and requested something smaller.  The only thing smaller that they had a was a specialty vehicle (can't remember if it was a convertible or a Wrangler), but since those options were considered a higher class then the full size SUV, I would have been required to pay the upgrade fee.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 18, 2019)

This is fishy.

Here is my recent rental car experience with our local Budget car rental shop.  My car was backed into by a hit and run and I had to take it into a bodyshop and hence needed a rental car for the duration.  I rented through Costco with a pickup on Monday and return on Friday.  The bodyshop called me at 1pm on Friday and said they were not ready.  I did not read my rental agreement but went ahead to reserve another car through Costco for a Friday pickup through  the following Tuesday.  After that I called the local Budget car rental place and said that I had to extend my rental until the following Tuesday.  The woman on the phone said that it would cost me $65 per day.  I said then I would take it back and pick up another car.  She said they had no car available for rental at all and that if I wanted to extend I would have to pay the $65 per day.  I said, "Sure you have, I just reserved it through Costco and you have cars available in all sizes." She paused and said that I would still have to bring it in regardless.  This woman was obviously lying and was trying to get away with charging me $65 per day to extend and pretended that they had no available cars.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 18, 2019)

Definitely a bait and switch.  Happened to my sister in Cancun.
Btw I worked for Enterprise after college.  Bait n switch was a common practice .  However it was the branchs’ job to masked the reservation happen.  Even it meant the branch had to rent provide a higher class vehicle and take the $$$ loss.


----------



## magmue (Jul 18, 2019)

I can hear Jerry Seinfeld in my head:


> Jerry: I don't understand, I made a reservation, do you have my reservation?
> 
> Agent: Yes, we do, unfortunately we ran out of cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## kwelty (Jul 18, 2019)

magmue said:


> I can hear Jerry Seinfeld in my head:



"Well, we do have a compact – if you would like that. Fine. – Alright. Well, we have a blue Ford Escort for you, mr. Seinfeld. Would you like insurance? Yeah… You better give me the insurance, because I am gonna beat the hell out of this thing."


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would be very upset in your shoes, Jim.
> 
> I don't really understand Autoslash.  People recommend it here, but I have never gotten a better deal than I can get at Costcotravel.com.  I think the prices are amazing with Costco.  Do you have a membership?


I am a loyal Costco customer.  For years I used them for car rentals.  But I'm firmly in the AutoSlash camp now.  I have been consistently getting better rates, plus AutoSlash will monitor.  Also we've never had an issue to date with our reservations and getting the car we reserved.

P.S.  A four day rental we have for an upcoming trip to Carmel just went down $68.  Thank you AutoSlash for the notification and the pricing.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 18, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> I could show up and demand a car but the hertz customer service guy said they would turn me away or make me pay the difference. I rent with Avis 20 to 50 times a year on a corporate account. I dont want to spend my vacation standing in line or arguing at the rental counter. I want to bypass the counter and go get the car.



Good move !!! We are Avis Prefered too and I really like just showing my reservation to the fast lane person and driving off. Last time we did this was in Kauai. About six other customers got off the shuttle before us but we were out of the parking lot in 5 minutes with a new Toyota.

This next trip we have a reservation through auto slash. It is a pretty good deal. Maybe $350 less than the others sites for two weeks in Maui. I will looking at outer prices but I doubt that any beat the auto slash price. It does make a bit nervous when you say Hertz ran out of cars because that is where auto slash is sending me.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Good move !!! We are Avis Prefered too and I really like just showing my reservation to the fast lane person and driving off. Last time we did this was in Kauai. About six other customers got off the shuttle before us but we were out of the parking lot in 5 minutes with a new Toyota.
> 
> This next trip we have a reservation through auto slash. It is a pretty good deal. Maybe $350 less than the others sites for two weeks in Maui. I will looking at outer prices but I doubt that any beat the auto slash price. It does make a bit nervous when you say Hertz ran out of cars because that is where auto slash is sending me.
> 
> Bill


We rented Hertz through AutoSlash at least once.  No problem at all.  However that was Islip in New York.  I think Jim's issue may have been a one-off with Hertz.  I always verify that the car rental company has the reservation no matter which third party I book through.  For those where we have memberships, Alamo, Budget, Avis, it seems to always show up on their website.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 18, 2019)

Jim, could it be a matter of them not having your _RESERVATION_ visible, because it was through a third party (Autoslash/whoever)? I've seen where a reservation through Costco couldn't be _CHANGED_ by the rental agency, and they sent me back to Costco to make the change.  Maybe something similar is happening here.  Either way, there is a disconnect somewhere.  Maybe that location doesn't have that vehicle type? But even so, it would simply mean giving you the closest they'd have to what you reserved.  Regardless, it all sounds like shenanigans.

My go-to for Hawaii is either Costco or Discount Hawaii Car Rental.  I check both, and have never had an issue with either company.  My loyalty program codes are on my reservations, and I never have to wait in line to get a car.  I've never found Autoslash to be a lower price, for the few times I've tried it.  I just don't trust Priceline for anything. 

Car rentals in Hawaii frequently book out everything on the lot, so a discounted rate for unrented equipment seems unlikely, and fraught with issues.  I'd rather (potentially) spend a few bucks more and make sure I'm getting what I want.  The savings difference is not worth the hassle.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I've never found Autoslash to be a lower price, for the few times I've tried it.  I just don't trust Priceline for anything.
> 
> Dave


It seems everyone has difference experiences.  I always start with Costco and then register that reservation with AutoSlash. I do go back periodically and check Costco just to be sure they don't have a better rate.

Also, the rentals with AutoSlash don't always go through Priceline.  In many cases I have the choice of doing a "pay later" with AutoSlash or with Priceline.  And when the rentals have been with Priceline, again no issues......................so far.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 18, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> We arrive in Kona tomorrow and I could not get the Hertz car reservation to come up in the app. I booked it via Autoslash/ priceline/ hertz
> 
> 331.59 total  for 7 days with mid size SUV
> 
> ...


Did you contact Autoslash?  You can go into Facebook, put in Autoslash and message them or just go online and write to them.  In the 35-40 times I've used them I never had a problem.  In my current reservation for almost 3 weeks renting from one airport and returning at another they found me price reductions about 6 times saving me almost $850 from when I first put it in from Costco.  When I have had questions they have always got back to me right away.
Bart


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2019)

Icc5 said:


> Did you contact Autoslash?  You can go into Facebook, put in Autoslash and message them or just go online and write to them.  In the 35-40 times I've used them I never had a problem.  In my current reservation for almost 3 weeks renting from one airport and returning at another they found me price reductions about 6 times saving me almost $850 from when I first put it in from Costco.  When I have had questions they have always got back to me right away.
> Bart


They are also very responsive by email.  I haven't had issues, but have had some questions.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 18, 2019)

Another happy costco user. My wife is great at making those reservations. She checks often and just rebooks when she sees a lower price. Not uncommon for her to find lower prices 5 or 6 times before travel time.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Another happy costco user. My wife is great at making those reservations. She checks often and just rebooks when she sees a lower price. Not uncommon for her to find lower prices 5 or 6 times before travel time.


Tell her to try registering her Costco reservation in AutoSlash.  They will check automatically for lower prices and notify her.  I was doing the booking, checking and rebooking with Costco for years.  As I've mentioned, I'll still check back with Costco, just to be sure they don't have a lower price, but so far, they haven't.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hertz could see my confirmation and I had a hertz confirmation number. Hertz would not agree to give me the car I reserved for the price on the reservation. 

I have never experienced anything like this and don’t know if it was because it was Priceline or not. But they were not helpful at all and really rude about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypsy65 (Jul 18, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Good move !!! We are Avis Prefered too and I really like just showing my reservation to the fast lane person and driving off. Last time we did this was in Kauai. About six other customers got off the shuttle before us but we were out of the parking lot in 5 minutes with a new Toyota.
> 
> This next trip we have a reservation through auto slash. It is a pretty good deal. Maybe $350 less than the others sites for two weeks in Maui. I will looking at outer prices but I doubt that any beat the auto slash price. It does make a bit nervous when you say Hertz ran out of cars because that is where auto slash is sending me.
> 
> Bill



Is there a way to double confirm your reservation with hertz now before you leave?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Hertz could see me confirmation and I had a hertz confirmation number. Hertz would not agree to give me the car I reserved for the price on the reservation.
> 
> I have never experienced anything like this and don’t know if it was because it was Priceline or not. But the were no helpful at all and really rude about it.
> 
> ...


That is just really odd and would give me a bad feeling about Hertz.  It shouldn't matter who the reservation was booked through.  If they can see it, but wouldn't give you the car you reserved for the price on your confirmation, I'd blame Hertz.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 18, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Hertz could see me confirmation and I had a hertz confirmation number. Hertz would not agree to give me the car I reserved for the price on the reservation.
> 
> I have never experienced anything like this and don’t know if it was because it was Priceline or not. But the were no helpful at all and really rude about it.
> 
> ...





Luanne said:


> That is just really odd and would give me a bad feeling about Hertz.  It shouldn't matter who the reservation was booked through.  If they can see it, but wouldn't give you the car you reserved for the price on your confirmation, I'd blame Hertz.


I'm with Luanne here.  I've had many Hertz reservations through Priceline Z(and Hotwire), including ones where they didn't have my vehicle and upgraded me.  The only "difference" that I've noted is that since I reserved through PL I don't get Gold Points. 

But they've recognized me as a Gold member, so they already have my cc and Drivers License on file. And sometimes my name has been on the Board so I just go out and grab my car - even though it's a PL or Hotwire reservation.

******

I think you might have just had a funky customer service contact. Sometimes you just hang up and call again.  

I also try to do as much of my stuff like that, such as adding a reservation to my Gold account on-line.


----------



## fillde (Jul 18, 2019)

I had a bait and switch in Park City last week. Alamo wouldn’t honor my auto slash/Priceline  price on an economy car. Said coupon? expired. 
  Had to book suv for 50 dollars more. Left with the more expensive suv and notified auto slash by email. They agreed to send me a 50dollar check through mail. So it looks like autoslash is making an effort to honor prices, in my case anyway.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 19, 2019)

I might have fought  harder but we were heading out the door to fly to San Diego. Spent the night in San Diego and had dinner in Little Italy last night. Getting ready to fly to Kona today.

I normally hate calling customer service and do everything online. I had a hertz reservation number but could not pull it up on the website or app. That’s the only reason I called Hertz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 19, 2019)

I hate when companies pull shenanigans on folks who just want to enjoy their hard earned vacation. 

Personally, I'm a big fan of Costco because their pricing is usually very competitive, but also because their contract includes an additional driver.  That is a great perk because it doesn't hoist all the responsibility for driving on one person.   While some rental companies (Avis, Budget, Enterprise, and Fox IIRC) allow a spouse to drive for free on all their rentals, none offer a generic second driver.  We often travel with our adult kids or another couple, so having a 2nd driver means that we can pick any two drivers; we just have to ensure that the reservation is made under one of the driver's names! With typical additional driver rates around $12/day (capped at $65), that savings alone usually puts Costco ahead of other discounters. 

However, next time I will definitely try AutoSlash along with my Costco reservation, so thanks for the tip!

P.S.  I also always use my Chase Sapphire card to reserve so that I can get their awesome rental car benefits, including them being primary in case of an accident.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2019)

LisaRex said:


> However, next time I will definitely try AutoSlash along with my Costco reservation, so thanks for the tip!
> 
> P.S.  I also always use my Chase Sapphire card to reserve so that I can get their awesome rental car benefits, including them being primary in case of an accident.


When you make a reservation using AutoSlash they will ask if you have any memberships.  If you have a Costco membership you will get that additional driver free.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jul 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear of the difficulty @jjking42. It sounds like you spoke with an inexperienced agent at Hertz. We wish you would have contacted us (AutoSlash) directly so we could have advised you. 

The problem likely was that in order to add your Hertz Gold member number, they would need to cancel your existing reservation and re-book a new one. Because you were calling a day before pickup, Hertz was probably sold out of your previously booked vehicle and the computer system was not letting them re-book the same vehicle type. Had you just showed up, you would have been given the vehicle type you booked (since you had a confirmed reservation) or been given a complimentary upgrade if your booked vehicle type was not available.

The way to avoid this in the future is to add your Hertz member number at the time of booking. You can do this on the Priceline checkout page (we have a handy guide here). Then you can skip the counter, be eligible for upgrades, and earn points on your rental. If you forgot to do this, you could always go to the Hertz Gold counter at the airport upon arrival and ask them to attach your Hertz member number at that time. It's a different (and much smoother) process than when you call the (often clueless overseas) agents.

Hope this helps to clarify things.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 20, 2019)

Sounds like the typical car rental agency bait and switch tactic similar to trying to scare you into buying the insurance or trying to hoist gas and damage fees on your rental if you fail to video the gas tank full and car undamaged. Shame on Hertz. I thought only the Thrifty's of the world did this. Good to know of this tactic.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sounds like the typical car rental agency bait and switch tactic similar to trying to scare you into buying the insurance or trying to hoist gas and damage fees on your rental if you fail to video the gas tank full and car undamaged. Shame on Hertz. I thought only the Thrifty's of the world did this. Good to know of this tactic.


I am usually not the one who picks up our rental cars, dh does, but when I have rented a car without him I do get asked about upgrades, for a cost.  I just say no, and that's the end of it. Same with the extra insurance.  Maybe because I tend to rent through companies where I have a membership I don't get asked these questions much.  Last time I was offered an "upgrade" it was for free, for a Jeep.  This was on Maui, I think with Alamo.  I just laughed and said no way would I want a Jeep.  Too uncomfortable.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 20, 2019)

AutoSlash said:


> Sorry to hear of the difficulty @jjking42. It sounds like you spoke with an inexperienced agent at Hertz. We wish you would have contacted us (AutoSlash) directly so we could have advised you.
> 
> The problem likely was that in order to add your Hertz Gold member number, they would need to cancel your existing reservation and re-book a new one. Because you were calling a day before pickup, Hertz was probably sold out of your previously booked vehicle and the computer system was not letting them re-book the same vehicle type. Had you just showed up, you would have been given the vehicle type you booked (since you had a confirmed reservation) or been given a complimentary upgrade if your booked vehicle type was not available.
> 
> ...



Auto Slash
Before I called hertz I went to the Hertz website and tried to retrieve my reservation using my confirmation number. It would not pull anything up. That’s not acceptable. It’s not that I could not add my gold number. The problem is that I could not get anything in writing from hertz and all I had is a Priceline confirmation with a supposedly good hertz confirmation number on it . 

I do not trust Priceline and that is  why I wanted to confirm my reservation with Hertz. It’s not in unreasonable to want to confirm your reservation with the actual  car rental provider

I will try to use your service again but I will not book with Priceline or Hertz. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 20, 2019)

We we are using auto slash for our trip in September.  A Priceline also. Now you have me worried. We always did well with Autoslash in the past before the Priceline merge.

Another thing to now to have to check into.

Sorry this happened to you. Really stinks. I would be beyond angry!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Auto Slash
> Before I called hertz I went to the Hertz website and tried to retrieve my reservation using my confirmation number. It would not pull anything up. That’s not acceptable. It’s not that I could not add my gold number. The problem is that I could not get anything in writing from hertz and all I had is a Priceline confirmation with a supposedly good hertz confirmation number on it .
> 
> I do not trust Priceline and that is  why I wanted to confirm my reservation with Hertz. It’s not in unreasonable to want to confirm your reservation with the actual  car rental provider
> ...


I know your response was back to AutoSlash, but I just wanted to add a couple of comments.

I had a reservation made through AutoSlash with Alamo.  I actually have two reservations, both for the San Jose, CA airport for different dates.  I was able to see both of them on the Alamo website, but when I tried to pull one one to review it, I kept getting a message saying coupon expired.  I called, and used their automated system.  I was able to get confirmation that the reservation did exist.  

I do agree with you that it is always a good idea to confirm your reservation with the actual car rental company.  I still put this one on Hertz.

I'm not sure what you are trying to say when you said you check applicable boxes, like Costco on the  AutoSlash site and it comes back Priceline.  By checking those other boxes all that is giving them is the information about what "clubs" and memberships you have.  What I found out was if you have a Costco membership, they will apply that (and the second free driver) to any reservation that they (AutoSlash) can find for you.  It doesn't mean they will find you a reservation through Costco.  While most of the reservations I've made with AutoSlash recently have been through Priceline, I'm finding cases where I am getting the choice of booking through Priceline or AutoSlash.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We we are using auto slash for our trip in September.  A Priceline also. Now you have me worried. We always did well with Autoslash in the past before the Priceline merge.
> 
> Another thing to now to have to check into.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you. Really stinks. I would be beyond angry!


I've never had any issue with Priceline through AutoSlash.  But again, it's always a good idea to double check with the rental car company to make sure they have the reservation.  We have been making the reservations with companies where we are members and have been able to see the reservations on their website.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

I believe the lesson here is to make sure your loyalty number is included in the initial Autoslash/Priceline reservation so that the rental company can connect it with your loyalty profile. I have always done that and always found our reservations in the rental car company online portal. If you don't enter it, you will only have a priceline reservation which sounds like it will be honored but you may want to have a back-up reservation just in case.

FWIW...I have used Autoslash/Priceline for the past several years 1 - 2 times a month and have never had an issue.  With the exception of a few rentals via my DHs corporate account at National, the prices have always been superior.


----------



## flindberg (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm skeptical of Tugg affiliating with Priceline. Guess I should 'hope for the best' but I won't be using Priceline...


----------



## flindberg (Jul 22, 2019)

Past Priceline bookings have proved problematic for me - resv not honored or contested by car rental co/hotel. I've never had an issue booking with Costco PLUS a second driver is free! That saves us ~$15/day! I have never used Autoslash but I avoid Priceline like the plague - just had too many instances like the one Jim describes. Never again.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2019)

flindberg said:


> Past Priceline bookings have proved problematic for me - resv not honored or contested by car rental co/hotel. I've never had an issue booking with Costco PLUS a second driver is free! That saves us ~$15/day! I have never used Autoslash but I avoid Priceline like the plague - just had too many instances like the one Jim describes. Never again.


If you do use AutoSlash just indicate you are a Costco member and you will get the second driver free.


----------



## flindberg (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks. I got that and am curious  to try Autoslash after so many people on this thread say it works for them but if the reservation pops up as Priceline - no deal.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 22, 2019)

Luanne said:


> If you do use AutoSlash just indicate you are a Costco member and you will get the second driver free.


Even for rentals through Priceline?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 22, 2019)

I just called Alamo yesterday to confirm our reservation through AutoSlash/Priceline for Sept. and the automated system did confirm it and for a few bucks less. For some reason I could not confirm it on line, though.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Even for rentals through Priceline?


Yes, even for rentals through Priceline.

When you use AutoSlash you will get a number of quotes.  A few are "Pay Now", and I'm not sure who those go through since I don't use them.  The others are "Pay later" (as in when you get the car, or more correctly when you return the car).  Sometimes there is a choice to book between AutoSlash and Priceline.  Again, I've said this many, many times, when we have had rentals through Priceline we have not had any issue with them.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2019)

flindberg said:


> Thanks. I got that and am curious  to try Autoslash after so many people on this thread say it works for them but if the reservation pops up as Priceline - no deal.


You may get a choice to book and pay later with either Priceline or AutoSlash.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 22, 2019)

Luanne said:


> If you do use AutoSlash just indicate you are a Costco member and you will get the second driver free.



How do you prove Costco if they push back? All you have is Autoslash/Priceline quote that says it depends on rate in the fine print. I am not sure Autoslash/Priceline always quotes through Costco. Sometimes I see other coupons.

We had push back on Maui for second driver by Alamo even though I called the customer service twice ahead of time and told me that Alamo automatically gives second driver was free.  Woman at counter said that she has worked there 10 years and Alamo does not do that (how's that for an Aloha greeting?)  I finally asked the attendant in the garage who helps you find the car and she wrote "second driver free" on my reservation sheet so we weren't charged.

I blame the car rental agencies for playing games. These problems seem to be getting worse. I now think twice about getting a rental car vs. using Uber.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> How do you prove Costco if they push back? All you have is Autoslash/Priceline quote that says it depends on rate in the fine print. I am not sure Autoslash/Priceline always quotes through Costco. Sometimes I see other coupons.



Not understanding you question/concern.  When you enter a search,or tracking, into AutoSlash you get a screen that asks you for any affiliations you have.  Things like airlines, clubs like Costco or Sam's and rental car memberships. Just click that.  That should give you any benefits, like the second driver free, that those memberships allow.  I found this out from someone at AutoSlash when I questioned the second driver fee at one time.



> We had push back on Maui for second driver by Alamo even though I called the customer service twice ahead of time and told me that Alamo automatically gives second driver was free.  Woman at counter said that she has worked there 10 years and Alamo does not do that (how's that for an Aloha greeting?)  I finally asked the attendant in the garage who helps you find the car and she wrote "second driver free" on my reservation sheet so we weren't charged.
> 
> I blame the car rental agencies for playing games. These problems seem to be getting worse. I now think twice about getting a rental car vs. using Uber.



I'm with you.  If games are being played, or commitments not met, it's usually the rental car company. What I've done in the past is go ahead and pay the extra, then dispute it when I get home.  I don't think I've had an instance where I haven't gotten a refund. But, I will also say the times I've had to do this have been very few and far between.

And now for my latest success story with AutoSlash.  Dh and I are going to Carmel, CA in August.  We'll be there for 4 days.  My first car rental reservation for $360.  It's now down to $181, and I wouldn't be surprised if it dropped again.  Every time there has been a lower price found I've been notified by AutoSlash.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 22, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Not understanding you question/concern.  When you enter a search,or tracking, into AutoSlash you get a screen that asks you for any affiliations you have.  Things like airlines, clubs like Costco or Sam's and rental car memberships. Just click that.  That should give you any benefits, like the second driver free, that those memberships allow.  I found this out from someone at AutoSlash when I questioned the second driver fee at one time.



I thought the Costco second driver free only works when you book via Costco.  If it works on all car rentals no matter where booked, I didn't know that and that's fantastic news. If so, do you show your Costco card to get it at the counter if they push back?


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 22, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Not understanding you question/concern.  When you enter a search,or tracking, into AutoSlash you get a screen that asks you for any affiliations you have.  Things like airlines, clubs like Costco or Sam's and rental car memberships. Just click that.  That should give you any benefits, like the second driver free, that those memberships allow.  I found this out from someone at AutoSlash when I questioned the second driver fee at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the reason that car rental companies play games or maybe they really won't honor 2nd driver for free unless reserving directly through Costco, we only stick to Costco and have never had problems with getting 2nd driver for free.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I thought the Costco second driver free only works when you book via Costco.  If it works on all car rentals no matter where booked, I didn't know that and that's fantastic news. If so, do you show your Costco card to get it at the counter if they push back?


Yep, that Costco benefit works even if you don't book through Costco.  Again, I was told that my someone who works for AutoSlash.  And to be honest, I've never had a car rental company push back on that.  I was thinking that it should confirm the second driver is free when you get the email confirmation, but it could be that I've been seeing that confirmation when I go into the rental car webiste to check the reservation.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> For the reason that car rental companies play games or maybe they really won't honor 2nd driver for free unless reserving directly through Costco, we only stick to Costco and have never had problems with getting 2nd driver for free.


As I said in my last post, as I was told by someone who works for AutoSlash, you WILL get the Costco benefits when you book through AutoSlash.  We have never had an issue with that.  I love Costco, I'm a loyal customer, and if their prices were cheaper I'd use them for car rental, but for the past few years AutoSlash has beat them.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 31, 2019)

Call me paranoid, but when I book rental cars in places where rebooking on arrival would cost a fortune (Albuquerque for Balloon Fiesta, for example) I book two Costco rentals with different rental car companies. There is no penalty for cancelling, even day of. I wait until I have the rental agreement in hand and have checked out the car using the first reservation, then go on-line and cancel the second reservation. I have never had to use the second reservation, but I came close once when they gave me a tiny, tiny car and tried to convince me it was an intermediate. I rent cars almost weekly and I know a compact when I see it.

Just managed to lower my Costco Albuquerque rate for this October by $100 over the weekend. I check every week or so and the rates had been the same for 3 or 4 months. Don't know why they suddenly went down, but I rebooked both of my reservations and got a better car than originally booked.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Jul 31, 2019)

sfwilshire said:


> Call me paranoid, but when I book rental cars in places where rebooking on arrival would cost a fortune (Albuquerque for Balloon Fiesta, for example) I book two Costco rentals with different rental car companies. There is no penalty for cancelling, even day of. I wait until I have the rental agreement in hand and have checked out the car using the first reservation, then go on-line and cancel the second reservation. I have never had to use the second reservation, but I came close once when they gave me a tiny, tiny car and tried to convince me it was an intermediate. I rent cars almost weekly and I know a compact when I see it.
> 
> Just managed to lower my Costco Albuquerque rate for this October by $100 over the weekend. I check every week or so and the rates had been the same for 3 or 4 months. Don't know why they suddenly went down, but I rebooked both of my reservations and got a better car than originally booked.
> 
> Sheila


Kind of off of the topic for rental cars, but we will be flying home (to Santa Fe) and landing in Albuquerque on October 9.  Since we have a late arrival we'll be spending the night at the Days Inn near the airport.  We are also staying there on our way out in September and are leaving our car at the hotel.  Anyway, what I wanted to say is that prices are CRAZY in Albuquerque during Balloon Fiesta.  Our room, which is $82 in September is $225 for the date during Balloon Fiesta!


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 3, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Kind of off of the topic for rental cars, but we will be flying home (to Santa Fe) and landing in Albuquerque on October 9.  Since we have a late arrival we'll be spending the night at the Days Inn near the airport.  We are also staying there on our way out in September and are leaving our car at the hotel.  Anyway, what I wanted to say is that prices are CRAZY in Albuquerque during Balloon Fiesta.  Our room, which is $82 in September is $225 for the date during Balloon Fiesta!



Everything is definitely crazy expensive during Fiesta, but if you book early, you can usually find reasonable deals. The airport hotels are usually available later at a reasonable price than the ones closer to the park.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2019)

sfwilshire said:


> Everything is definitely crazy expensive during Fiesta, but if you book early, you can usually find reasonable deals. The airport hotels are usually available later at a reasonable price than the ones closer to the park.
> 
> Sheila


I'll keep checking to see if the rates go down closer to the date.  I booked this in February.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 3, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I'll keep checking to see if the rates go down closer to the date.  I booked this in February.



That doesn't usually happen. Rental cars go up and down, but hotels seem to just go up and up. But I don't really follow hotel prices after we book. Flights really get crazy early. I missed the morning Southwest flights opened and by afternoon the cheaper flights were full. I moved my arrival back to Wednesday 10/2 and was able to reduce prices slightly into ABQ, but most flights  on 10/13 are sold out and the prices are high on 10/14. I paid more than I wanted to for Monday flights home. Later the prices on 10/2 were up from what I paid.

On the other hand, the hotel we stay in usually has some vacancies mid-week. I've never ask them what they are priced at, but the weekends are definitely better attended. A single night might be reduced at some point just to fill it.

Good luck.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2019)

sfwilshire said:


> That doesn't usually happen. Rental cars go up and down, but hotels seem to just go up and up. But I don't really follow hotel prices after we book. Flights really get crazy early. I missed the morning Southwest flights opened and by afternoon the cheaper flights were full. I moved my arrival back to Wednesday 10/2 and was able to reduce prices slightly into ABQ, but most flights  on 10/13 are sold out and the prices are high on 10/14. I paid more than I wanted to for Monday flights home. Later the prices on 10/2 were up from what I paid.
> 
> On the other hand, the hotel we stay in usually has some vacancies mid-week. I've never ask them what they are priced at, but the weekends are definitely better attended. A single night might be reduced at some point just to fill it.
> 
> ...


Well you said this in an earlier post. "The airport hotels are usually available later at a reasonable price than the ones closer to the park." Maybe I misinterpreted.

I will sometimes check hotel rates after I book and sometimes I will find they've dropped.  But right now Days Inn is showing the same price we booked at.  We kind of need to stay there since that is where our car will be and we get more free nights of parking if we stay two nights, rather than one.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 3, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Well you said this in an earlier post. "The airport hotels are usually available later at a reasonable price than the ones closer to the park." Maybe I misinterpreted.
> 
> I will sometimes check hotel rates after I book and sometimes I will find they've dropped.  But right now Days Inn is showing the same price we booked at.  We kind of need to stay there since that is where our car will be and we get more free nights of parking if we stay two nights, rather than one.



I probably just didn't say it very well. I book my hotel room as soon as they are open. The first year we went to Fiesta (2012) we didn't decide until March or April that we were going. Airport hotels were still available, but there was limited availability close to the parks. I've also noticed that when major companies first open reservations, they often show no availability at all, but then a week or so later some rooms open up. I suspect they hold rooms for tour groups until those reservations are all firmed up.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2019)

sfwilshire said:


> I probably just didn't say it very well. I book my hotel room as soon as they are open. The first year we went to Fiesta (2012) we didn't decide until March or April that we were going. Airport hotels were still available, but there was limited availability close to the parks. I've also noticed that when major companies first open reservations, they often show no availability at all, but then a week or so later some rooms open up. I suspect they hold rooms for tour groups until those reservations are all firmed up.
> 
> Sheila


We have been traveling to NYC sometime around the end of September, beginning October the past few years.  It usually involves us staying overnight at a hotel near the airport on at least the return leg.  I don't try to avoid Balloon Fiesta week, I think this is only the second time we've stayed there during that time.  I can only book as far ahead as I know the dates of our trip, and the times of our flights.  It just is what it is.


----------



## heckp (Aug 7, 2019)

Hopefully my bookings with Autoslash prepaid, a standard SUV from Dollar rent a car will be ok. It's only $169.26 for 9 days in Oahu next month.


----------



## fillde (Aug 7, 2019)

In my earlier post I stated my Autoslash price was not honored at the Alamo desk. I was told by the rep a coupon had expired.  I emailed AUTO/Slash and they said they would honor the original price and send me a check.
Autoslash  came through. I received the check. Nice to receive great customer service.


----------



## jjking42 (Aug 8, 2019)

fillde said:


> In my earlier post I stated my Autoslash price was not honored at the Alamo desk. I was told by the rep a coupon had expired.  I emailed AUTO/Slash and they said they would honor the original price and send me a check.
> Autoslash  came through. I received the check. Nice to receive great customer service.



I am glad you are happy but that would not make me happy. Having to call customer service and and waiting for them to send a check is a hassle and a stress to what is supposed to be a vacation. Give me the car and price that I reserved to start with or I take my business elsewhere.


----------



## fillde (Aug 8, 2019)

Jim I understand exactly what you are saying. One little correction is the fact that I E-MAILED autoslash customer service. They got back to me quickly and rectified the situation.

It brought back memories of when I was a child and my mother said, when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.    
Grace


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> I am glad you are happy but that would not make me happy. Having to call customer service and and waiting for them to send a check is a hassle and a stress to what is supposed to be a vacation. Give me the car and price that I reserved to start with or I take my business elsewhere.


However, that is sometimes what you have to do.

To me it would be more of a hassle to take my business somewhere else at that point.  I would take the car, and then deal with the car rental company, AutoSlash, Costco whoever, to make it right, like fillde did.


----------



## pspercy (Aug 20, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sounds like the typical car rental agency bait and switch tactic similar to trying to scare you into buying the insurance or trying to _*hoist gas and damage fees on your rental if you fail to video the gas tank full and car undamaged. Shame on Hertz. I thought only the Thrifty's of the world did this*_. Good to know of this tactic.



I've never had a problem with Thrifty tho' not used recently, is this a real issue ? (Especially on Maui).

Sitting on a Thrifty resv for $550 for 14dys car rental on Maui in October, hoping to beat that


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 21, 2019)

pspercy said:


> I've never had a problem with Thrifty tho' not used recently, is this a real issue ? (Especially on Maui).
> 
> Sitting on a Thrifty resv for $550 for 14dys car rental on Maui in October, hoping to beat that



Our bad experience was in Spokane airport. Never rented from them on Maui but looks like an outstanding price which might be worth the extra time to document the car before and after, photo of the gas guage etc.


----------



## pspercy (Aug 30, 2019)

I've never taken photos of car, gas gauge etc and never had any troubles with rent cars here or abroad.

Checked last night for Kahului and prices are now sensible, reserved my 14dys in October for approx $470 all in


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2019)

pspercy said:


> I've never taken photos of car, gas gauge etc and never had any troubles with rent cars here or abroad.
> 
> Checked last night for Kahului and prices are now sensible, reserved my 14dys in October for approx $470 all in


Just booked for late Feb/early March 2020 on Maui and for a two week rental of an intermediate SUV it's $774 with Budget through AutoSlash.  I expect that to change multiple times by the time we actually go.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 31, 2019)

pspercy said:


> I've never taken photos of car, gas gauge etc and never had any troubles with rent cars here or abroad.  <snip>



We never took photos either until Budget on the Big Island tried to charge us a huge amount for repairing chips on the windshield.  We turned it over to our auto insurance company and provided information to show that the mileage was wrong (in other words, the car had been driven further after we turned it in), and they got Budget to drop the charges.  But now we will take photos!


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 31, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Jim, could it be a matter of them not having your _RESERVATION_ visible, because it was through a third party (Autoslash/whoever)? I've seen where a reservation through Costco couldn't be _CHANGED_ by the rental agency, and they sent me back to Costco to make the change.  Maybe something similar is happening here.  Either way, there is a disconnect somewhere.  Maybe that location doesn't have that vehicle type? But even so, it would simply mean giving you the closest they'd have to what you reserved.  Regardless, it all sounds like shenanigans.
> 
> My go-to for Hawaii is either Costco or Discount Hawaii Car Rental.  I check both, and have never had an issue with either company.  My loyalty program codes are on my reservations, and I never have to wait in line to get a car.  I've never found Autoslash to be a lower price, for the few times I've tried it.  I just don't trust Priceline for anything.
> 
> ...


I'm trying something different this time. We have an off-airport booking on Maui with Enterprise for a Hyundai Elantra...at about half the price of an on-airport booking (made well in advance). Now all we need do is get there (it's about 1.5 miles from the airport). Enterprise ads say they will pick us up for free, but I'm not sure this works for pickups at the airport. We shall see. A taxi for this short distance should not be too bad if we have to go that route.


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 31, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Just booked for late Feb/early March 2020 on Maui and for a two week rental of an intermediate SUV it's $774 with Budget through AutoSlash.  I expect that to change multiple times by the time we actually go.


We have a 30-day rental booked off-airport with Enterprise for April 2020: $731.87 for a Hyundai Elantra. I will get a feel in 3 weeks for how this may work out, as we have a similar $573.93 rental for 22 says starting then. Both pricings are significantly less than anything we could find with Autoslash, Costco, or USAA. The secret seems to be to book well in advance.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> We have a 30-day rental booked off-airport with Enterprise for April 2020: $731.87 for a Hyundai Elantra. I will get a feel in 3 weeks for how this may work out, as we have a similar $573.93 rental for 22 says starting then. Both pricings are significantly less than anything we could find with Autoslash, Costco, or USAA. The secret seems to be to book well in advance.


How far ahead did you book?  And by what method?  Direct with the company?  Did you use some kind of search that compared prices?

I've found, in the past, that the "best" price is about 6 months out.  But I register my reservations with AutoSlash and many times they do come down.  I even found one year that checking the prices a couple of days before the rental resulted in a large savings.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 31, 2019)

We have an SUV rental with Autoslash/Priceline for our upcoming trip at $222 for Sat through the following Sunday. It came down several times. It is through Alamo. 

Although when I go on line on Alamo I can't seem to confirm the reservation, when I call Alamo they do confirm it via a representative and also the automated confirmation robot. One rep told me the price was $172! But I have $222 through Priceline/Autoslash and also the Alamo automated robot.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We have an SUV rental with Autoslash/Priceline for our upcoming trip at $222 for Sat through the following Sunday. It came down several times. It is through Alamo.
> 
> Although when I go on line on Alamo I can't seem to confirm the reservation, when I call Alamo they do confirm it via a representative and also the automated confirmation robot. One rep told me the price was $172! But I have $222 through Priceline/Autoslash and also the Alamo automated robot.


How odd. Whenever I've made a reservation for Alamo through AutoSlash or Costco it has shown up immediately in my Alamo account.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> How odd. Whenever I've made a reservation for Alamo through AutoSlash or Costco it has shown up immediately in my Alamo account.



I do not have an Alamo account. We rarely rent a car as we rarely fly places for a vacation.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I do not have an Alamo account. We rarely rent a car as we rarely fly places for a vacation.


Okay.  I have found that, if I don't have an account with the car rental company I usually can't see my reservation online and have to verify it by calling.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> Hertz could see my confirmation and I had a hertz confirmation number. Hertz would not agree to give me the car I reserved for the price on the reservation.
> 
> I have never experienced anything like this and don’t know if it was because it was Priceline or not. But they were not helpful at all and really rude about it.
> 
> ...


I still think you had a very unusual thing happen.  I blame it on that Hertz location.  We've rented with Hertz through Priceline a couple of times and have never had a problem.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2019)

We just picked up our rental at Alamo booked through autoslash/Priceline and they charged us $30 more claiming there was some kind of coupon that expired. I argued with the guy and got nowhere. I had the printed reservation with me, too. I called Priceline and they said I have to deal with Alamo. I called Alamo and the rep said she could not bring up our breakdown of charges- keeps getting an error message.

Funny- when I called the rep a couple of weeks ago she had the same issue with the computer system and put me on hold a long time and then was able to  our rate for the week minus the tax and other fees.  Then I even called Alamo’s automated line last week and it confirmed our rate.

So I don’t get it. So- I told Alamo I’m not paying the $30- I will dispute with my credit card and tell them Alamo could not help me- they could not even bring up our reservation on their computer. I got a reference number.

Not starting out the vacation good. That and 103 degrees in Vegas- not in a good mood.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We just picked up our rental at Alamo booked through autoslash/Priceline and they charged us $30 more claiming there was some kind of coupon that expired. I argued with the guy and got nowhere. I had the printed reservation with me, too. I called Priceline and they said I have to deal with Alamo. I called Alamo and the rep said she could not bring up our breakdown of charges- keeps getting an error message.
> 
> Funny- when I called the rep a couple of weeks ago she had the same issue with the computer system and put me on hold a long time and then was able to  our rate for the week minus the tax and other fees.  Then I even called Alamo’s automated line last week and it confirmed our rate.
> 
> ...


Have fun.  Enjoy your vacation. Deal with this when you get home.

When you do get home contact Alamo again.  If you can't get any satisfaction over the phone, write a letter.  Include a print out of both you confirmed reservation and the price as well as your receipt.  Send copies of the letter to their Customer Service department as well as however high up you can go in Alamo and one to the Better Business Bureau.  Just be straight and to the point.  This is my reservation, this is what I was charged, I want a credit in the amount of $x.xx

And yes, also dispute your credit card while this is being resolved.  It could be that your credit card company will take care of the whole thing, but I've found personally I feel better writing the letter. (And I've gotten pretty good results with my letter writing.)


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2019)

BYW- this is the first time we rented a car with a temporary license sticker on it good for one month. Brand new SUV with 300 + miles on it. Has that new car smell and everything. They had a few of them actually. We almost took a car with a lot of scratches on it - I was taking pictures and everything-seemed like they had a lot like that. We didn’t know we could take a car with no license plate until I asked an employee who was cleaning another car and she told us just to check the expiration date on the temp license. I bet a lot of other people didn’t know it either. One poor guy had chosen one of the scratched ones and the oil light came on so he got out and went over to the check out station not realizing he could just take one of the new cars.

And- BYW- no diagram on the rental company paperwork.We would have had to draw it ourselves on a piece of paper plus the photos if there were damages.

I am really starting to think these rental car companies are trying to screw people.

I really do hate this aspect of traveling- along with flying. This is why I like road trips in our own car to our timeshare resorts.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Have fun.  Enjoy your vacation. Deal with this when you get home.
> 
> When you do get home contact Alamo again.  If you can't get any satisfaction over the phone, write a letter.  Include a print out of both you confirmed reservation and the price as well as your receipt.  Send copies of the letter to their Customer Service department as well as however high up you can go in Alamo and one to the Better Business Bureau.  Just be straight and to the point.  This is my reservation, this is what I was charged, I want a credit in the amount of $x.xx
> 
> And yes, also dispute your credit card while this is being resolved.  It could be that your credit card company will take care of the whole thing, but I've found personally I feel better writing the letter. (And I've gotten pretty good results with my letter writing.)




Luanne- when we get home we are in moving and packing hell and the sale of our house and I really can’t deal with anything else. I already sent a Facebook message to Alamo.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Luanne- when we get home we are in moving and packing hell and the sake of our house and I really can’t deal with anything else. I already sent a Facebook message to Alamo.


Oh right, I'd forgotten that.  Hope the Facebook message helps.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Oh right, I'd forgotten that.  Hope the Facebook message helps.



Alamo responded and said it was a Priceline issue. Maybe a glitch in their system. It shows as an expired coupon. He said I have to wait until we drop off the car and have the finalized charges. Notes are in our file (3 of them already. Lol!). We can deal with it at that time at the counter or call Alamo. Since we have to drop the car off very early in the morning I will probably just call them while at the airport waiting for our flight. And if I get nowhere I will just dispute it with  my credit card company if I have the time, which I doubt. You would think Alamo would just credit it as a good Will gesture- it’s $30 not $300!

The whole thing makes no sense. I have a written reservation and the guy at the counter didn’t even want to look at it. He said it’s a third party booking and they can’t do anything.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 7, 2019)

And this is the response I got from Autoslash: 
Hi Mary,


We’re happy to help you navigate this issue and are sorry to hear Alamo is giving you difficulty. We’re assuming that you’re writing about Alamo 128727334 (a reservation you tracked and was scheduled for pickup today). It’s always beneficial to relay the confirmation number from your selected rental car company — as we’re not Priceline, we can’t take any action based upon a Priceline trip number.

The important part to remember about reserving a car is that you have the choice in company and the rental car companyconfirms the reservation. Alamo gave you a confirmation number (Alamo 128727334) as a “_Pay at Counter_” rate. That means *Alamo* confirmed your vehicle at the agreed upon price as long as you arrived to pick up as booked. No other group than Alamo can set a rate and confirm an Alamo car and it’s unfortunate that their voice system tells you the proper rate while their website won’t. But Alamo has the ability to fix the situation.

The first step to get Alamo to honor their rate is to show the station manager the confirmation email and total from Alamo at the time of return. Alamo set the price and issued the confirmation number. And Alamo is the only company you pay. However, their staff may try to push you toward Priceline if you mention booking through Priceline, pretending it’s not their issue.

If Alamo’s station manager isn’t willing to honor the rate Alamo confirmed, please send us a copy of the receipt you receive at return (scan or legible cameraphone copy) and we will *ask Priceline to push on Alamo*. The rental car companies do know they must honor the rates they show major corporations like Priceline or risk losing the ability to list their cars on Priceline.

If we can be of additional assistance, please don’t hesitate to ask. Thanks again for trusting us to assist with your rental car pricing needs.


Best regards,


Michael
AutoSlash.com
We automatically slash your rental rates!

SEP 07, 2019  |  06:34PM EDT 
Original message


----------



## fillde (Sep 7, 2019)

Maryann I had the same problem as you described. The infamous expiring coupon. If this continues tuggers may stop using  Autoslash. 

In all fairness, autoslash stepped up for me, and sent me a check for 30 bucks. Not sure why they won’t do it for you.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2019)

fillde said:


> Maryann I had the same problem as you described. The infamous expiring coupon. If this continues tuggers may stop using  Autoslash.
> 
> In all fairness, autoslash stepped up for me, and sent me a check for 30 bucks. Not sure why they won’t do it for you.


AutoSlash may end up doing the refund for her, but she hasn't returned the car yet. They want to wait to see what the final charges will be.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm glad Autoslash is trying to help and also explaining things instead of just leaving you in the dark.
I know I have had great service from them and great responses and response time.  I'm also the one that asked Autoslash to write how they work on this site as a service to all of us.  Please follow up and let us know the end result.
Thank you,
Bart


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 14, 2019)

So the end result is: 

We returned the car one day early and then went to the customer service desk and explained. The rep. saw the notes in our file and said no need for a manager and just credited us the $30 (actually $37) as a courtesy.


----------



## lynne (Oct 2, 2019)

We recently rented from priceline via the autoslash site and did not experience any issues.  First rental Monterey with Alamo - Second rental Austin with Alamo and had no trouble getting the advertised rate.  The website did not display our rental properly (expired coupon).  When you called the Alamo # with your reservation, they did quote the correct price for both locations.  We did discover a very nice perk with Alamo that we were unaware of; our flight was delayed getting into Monterey and when I called Alamo to change the time of our pick-up, we were told that they held the reservation for 12 hours from the initial pick-up time.  We were also provided with decent cars - Nissan Sentra and Nissan Altima.


----------

